# Malediven



## ShaggyXD (31. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute wisst ihr ob das angeln auf den Malediven vom Ufer aus erlaubt ist!

Thx im Vorraus!


----------



## Mike85 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Malediven*

Hi!

Kommt drauf an wo Du bist. Mitten an nem Hotel im Taucher- und Schnorchelgebiet definitv Nein. Wenn nur Nachts.


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Malediven*

... wenn Taucher da sind ist Anfüttern mit toten Fischen nicht erlaubt.


----------



## ShaggyXD (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Malediven*

Also wenn ich weiß das keine Taucher unterwegs sind darf ich da angeln?


----------



## Flatfischer (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Malediven*

Hallo,

Angeln mit Rute, Rolle und Schnur ist auf allen  Hotelinseln ausnahmslos strikt verboten. Bei Verstößen hiergegen wird es richtig teuer. Das Betreten und Befischen  sonstiger (unbewohnter) Inseln ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Erlaubnis der Besitzer bzw  Insel-Chiefs (entspricht bei uns einem Bürgermeister) erlaubt. Auf gut deutsch: Vergiß es.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Malediven*

Ja, Shaggy, also praktisch kannst du es eigentlich vergessen. Seit ich 15 war, bin ich immer bemüht gewesen, mein Angelgerät im Urlaub mitzunehmen, aber die strengen Auflagen dort (und das ist auch verdammt noch mal gut so!)- und es ist wirklich egal auf welche der hunderte von Inseln du dort gehst- wird es dir nicht möglich sein "offiziell" zu angeln, oder "legal" zu angeln. PRAKTISCH ALLES dort ist ausgewiesenes Naturschutzgebiet. Mal ehrlich- die enizige Möglichkeiten zu angeln dort: 
Der realistischste, einfachste und günstigste Weg, den auch ich beschritten habe, als ich mit 16 auf den Malediven war: Ein Boot mit entspr. Big- Game Ausrüstung gemeinsam mit anderen Anglern mieten- unser Trip war damals der Oberhammer- der gekrönt wurde von nem 2,10m großen "Black Marlin".
Sofern dir der "Urlaub an sich" noch nicht teuer genug sein sollte: Nimm dein eigenes Tackle mit (deiner Frage nach zu urteilen gehe ich davon aus, dass du weisst, welche Ausrüstung dort von Nöten ist "um zu bestehen") und du mietest ein Big- Game- Boot ganz für dich allein.
Sollte dir das entgegen dem allgem. Erwarten NOCH NICHT reichen:
Mache Urlaub auf ner kleinen Insel "ganz für dich"- Exklusivität hat zwar ihren Preis, aber sowas müsste es eigentlich geben...


----------



## ShaggyXD (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Malediven*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Ja, Shaggy, also praktisch kannst du es eigentlich vergessen. Seit ich 15 war, bin ich immer bemüht gewesen, mein Angelgerät im Urlaub mitzunehmen, aber die strengen Auflagen dort (und das ist auch verdammt noch mal gut so!)- und es ist wirklich egal auf welche der hunderte von Inseln du dort gehst- wird es dir nicht möglich sein "offiziell" zu angeln, oder "legal" zu angeln. PRAKTISCH ALLES dort ist ausgewiesenes Naturschutzgebiet. Mal ehrlich- die enizige Möglichkeiten zu angeln dort:
> Der realistischste, einfachste und günstigste Weg, den auch ich beschritten habe, als ich mit 16 auf den Malediven war: Ein Boot mit entspr. Big- Game Ausrüstung gemeinsam mit anderen Anglern mieten- unser Trip war damals der Oberhammer- der gekrönt wurde von nem 2,10m großen "Black Marlin".
> Sofern dir der "Urlaub an sich" noch nicht teuer genug sein sollte: Nimm dein eigenes Tackle mit (deiner Frage nach zu urteilen gehe ich davon aus, dass du weisst, welche Ausrüstung dort von Nöten ist "um zu bestehen") und du mietest ein Big- Game- Boot ganz für dich allein.
> Sollte dir das entgegen dem allgem. Erwarten NOCH NICHT reichen:
> Mache Urlaub auf ner kleinen Insel "ganz für dich"- Exklusivität hat zwar ihren Preis, aber sowas müsste es eigentlich geben...




Danke für die ANtwort!
Auf jedden Fall habe ich das passende Gerät um zu bestehen 
Was habt ihr den noch so bei einer Big-Game Tour gefangen?
MfG


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Malediven*

unsere Tour war scho sehr geil! Neben dem schon angesprochenen Black Malin hatten wir 2 Wahoos, den erste ca 25Pfd, der Zweite um die 30Pfd, dann einen Biss von einem "BARRA" in XXL- man konnte in der Luft bei seinem Sprung ( er war in voller Länge zu sehen ) sehen, wie er den bunten "Tinti Köder" im maul hatte, aber als er schon unten war, hatte er den köder schon wieder abgeschüttelt... Ein weiteres "Highlight" war ebenfalls ein Hammerbiss auf einen tieflaufenden Wobbler in "Karoform im Red-Head- Design"- wir bekamen ihn total "zerkratzt" und mit aufgebogenen Drillingen "wieder"! War echt unvergesslich dieser Trip, kann ich dir sagen!


----------



## FalkenFisch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Malediven*

Wie schon geschrieben, besteht die einzigen Möglichkeit zu angeln im Chartern eines "Big Game" Bootes. Und das wird auch nicht auf allen Inseln angeboten. Auch die Qualität der Boote/des Tackles variiert stark. Eigenes Gerät macht da natürlich etwas unabhängiger, aber hat natürlich auch einiges an Gewicht ...|uhoh:.

Vielleicht besteht ein gangbarer Kompromiss darin, zwar auf das dort vorhandene Big Game Equipment zurückzugreifen, aber eigene Spinn-/Popperkombinationen mitzunehmen. Die gibt es dort nämlich eher gar nicht, aber es lohnt danz sicher, die Riffe vor den unbewohnten Inseln diesbezüglich abzuklopfen.

Ich hatte kein eigenes Gerät dabei, also war Trolling angesagt, wobei einige Wahoos und auch ein Schnabelträger hängen blieben. Dieser wurde von der Besatzung auch prompt "Marlin" tituliert, entpuppte sich dann aber doch sehr schnell als Sailfisch. Aber derart feinsinnige Unterscheidungen der verschiedenen schwerttragenden Spezies war der Besatzung eher nicht möglich :q:q . . . 

In jedem Fall ein traumhaftes Urlaubsziel:vik:


----------

